# Your Christmas Dinner Plans



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The DSturg household will be spending Christmas evening, and dining, with friends that are having a small get-together. Meal plans include a standing beef roast, baked ham, and the trimmings. 

Christmas Eve will just be casual, at home with what my dear Wife likes to call "Poo-Poo's".....Various snacks and nibblers..... And I'll probably pop the cork on a nice bottle of Merlot or Port that I've been saving. It goes without saying that a couple nice cigars and many a pipe bowl will be enjoyed as well.

What's your plans?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife an I will be going to NY to spend Christmas with her family. Christmas eve is the big day with them and we will be having 7 types of fish- as per Italian tradition. It kinda sucks for me because I'm not a huge sea food fan. However, I enjoy some of the sea food that is served. Though, unlike last year (my first time spending the holiday with them) I will not be trying to eat some of each fish as everyone else did. The calamari stiffed with tuna did me in. I enjoy friend calamari, however, this is a whole squid boiled and then stuffed with tuna (and I hate tuna!). 

Christmas day is a little more low key. There will be lasagna and roast pork. And most importantly Moet- my in-laws order it by the case.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmm.. I work.. But i'll prob cook a steak and have a beer when I get off work.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> Hmm.. I work.. But i'll prob cook a steak and have a beer when I get off work.


HELL YEAH! That sounds like much more fun than a Thanksgiving rerun...which is what we're doing here.

I think dessert will be a Padron though, and several bowls of North Sea. :smoke:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Plan on drinking lots of whisky and smoking many cigars. Gonna be a very good super premium 2 days. Chirstmas time is a very laid back time in my family. Will be nice to relax and smokes some great cigars


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Christmas Eve will be something simple then some booze, probably wine or beer, while we watch the movie Elf. Christmas night we will be having grilled buffalo wings and homemade mac and cheese. In fact, everything the week between Christmas and New Years will be grilled, tri-tip, baby back ribs, grilled pizza, jerk chicken, etc. Also have a grilled dessert every night. I am on a grilling kick. I am also set up to make homemade egg nog, bloody marys and cosmos for the wife along with the usual selection of wine, beer and scotch and of course some fine cigars. I am so looking forward to it. I hope everyone has a great holiday wherever they are and whatever they do.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I am talking my mother into making a standing rib roast.

Our traditional Christmas Eve dinner is Lobster.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nix on the dinner with friends. Talked with them a bit earlier and the whole house is down with a bug. So....... Looks like we'll be relaxing at home (works for me) and having a baked ham, 'tater salad, pineapple upside down cake, and etc. Also add in a couple more cigars and pipes smoked.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The gf and I are going to my parent's house Christmas Eve to eat and have a few drinks etc... Then Chrismas Day we are going to her parent's house. Me and her mom doesn't see quite eye to eye...... it shall be interesting. She probly won't even cook.

985


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

with the snow storm comin ill probably be eatin a sack lunch while im pushin snow!!!! Yes ...im on call this christmas........again!! 3rd year in a row. They are talking 4" tomorrow and 12" to 16" thursday. And im sure since its Christmas none of my coworkers will come in to help. The Vets Home is a 24hr care facility so you have to keep the snow clear and ice melt down.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

slyder said:


> with the snow storm comin ill probably be eatin a sack lunch while im pushin snow!!!! Yes ...im on call this christmas........again!! 3rd year in a row. They are talking 4" tomorrow and 12" to 16" thursday. And im sure since its Christmas none of my coworkers will come in to help. The Vets Home is a 24hr care facility so you have to keep the snow clear and ice melt down.


Well, I don't live in Nebraska, but I work for the Nevada DOT and know guys that run plows. Thanks to all of you guys that work when the snow flies, including the holidays, to keep us safe and keep the roads open. Merry Christmas!!!

:focus:


----------

